# Good Bike Brands?



## Johnny Gunn (Jun 5, 2013)

Hey guys,

I'm a total novice here looking to pick up a lightweight used bike for city riding for under $150.
However, I have no idea what brands to shoot for. I know Raleigh's a good-quality brand, and supercycles are generally heavy department-store bikes. Short of that I'm clueless.

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Johnny Gunn (Jun 5, 2013)

And another thing - what brands should I avoid? I've been told not to bother with department store bikes, but I'm not even sure what department store brands are other than Supercycle/CCM/Triumph.


----------



## Red90 (Apr 2, 2013)

at your price point, I think it's more important to look for a decent condition road bike. I think first thing is to figure out what size bike you need and then look for whats out there. Find a bike in good working condition so you won't have to spend any more money replacing parts. Also you will need to have some money for accessories like helmet, lights, pump etc.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

There are a ton of different brands out there, especially when one includes the mass-market bikes you're trying to avoid. When you look at an ad for a bike, see if it's listed on bikepedia.com. They have very good coverage of reputable brands and little to no coverage of department store bikes. If in doubt, ask here. Just be specific.


----------



## SGMDWK (Jul 22, 2012)

Where I live (Tumwater, WA) some LBS sell used bikes. I looked into that route before buying a new road bike. It seemed like I was getting a lot more bike for a little more money. On the other hand, while checking out the market I found the folks at the LBS to be very helpful in advising what sort of used bike I should look for, including frame size and quality of components. I think checking out local bike stores is a lot safer for a beginner than hitting Craigs List.


----------

